# I found an injured pigeon



## Jljordan1979 (Apr 7, 2021)

I found this little guy in my driveway and brought him inside. He is in a box and its dark and quiet for him. I made him an electrolyte drink but he hasnt drank any. I am not sure if he is just in shock or what even happened. He just keeps moving his head back n forth. Any idea


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Location? Can you post pics or videos?


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Please post pictures of him.
Im not 100% sure but I believe the moving of the head erratically (if its not just side to side observing surroundings) is a symptom of Paramyxovirus, which is deadly to pigeons.


----------



## Jljordan1979 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Jljordan1979 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you on FB? There are pigeon rescue sites which might be able to assist you. His droppings are not looking good, he is probably not eating. If he seems neurological and is trying to eat, put the seeds in a deep dish which will make things easier. Hydrate him by dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. Do this a couple of times until he drinks.


----------

